# 4 pg does... *Ixia had her kids!



## crazyland (Apr 15, 2012)

I put the buck in with the girls in January and February. He left to a friends in March. 
It looks like all 4 girls are gonna have kids!

Everyone has udders developing. Over their hips has thinned out even though they all eat like pigs and have been dewormed.

This is my herd matriarch Valentine. She had trips her first two kiddings and raised them all on her own.











This is Ixia. It will be her first.














Honeysuckle is also a first.














Last is Thistle. She is taller than her sisters and from pictures doesn't look like much. But she has a nice udder building in all that black hair.














This is the buck, Hercules. Gonna make some pretty babies!






So now the time gets short. I have only one kidding stall 100% done. Have to think about how to make 3 more as I really only planned out 3 areas. Maybe I will get lucky and only need 2 at a time?  But from following all these other kidding threads they will all torment me on one day!


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice goats!  I love their coloring!


----------



## crazyland (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks.  I can't wait to see the colors they all produce. So many possibilities with them all.


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful goats, I think they will make some pretty babies.  Can't wait to see them.


----------



## crazyland (Apr 30, 2012)

They are all coming along... I can't wait! 

Valentine is full of attitude for me. 





Everyone is looking good and enjoying the warm temps.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

Excellent photos, thanks so much for posting those.  I love your Valentine, she's a lovely doe.

We are waiting for baby pics.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 30, 2012)

What a nice buck!
The girls are lovely 


I just love the attention bucks give does.. Always wanting to lay right next to them


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice photos, congrats on all the pregnant does.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 30, 2012)

looking good, and good luck when kidding begins!!!!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh wow, your goats are so pretty! Good luck with all the kidding. I have 5 due, 3 were supposed to be in May, but I think that ship has sailed. The other date the lady gave me was June, I can't see these does going til June. One of them she told me was due in June, kidded last Monday! 2 totally lost their ligaments a couple weeks ago and are all puffy in their female parts, but no babies yet. Maybe we will be having babies at the same time! LOL!


----------



## crazyland (Apr 30, 2012)

Valentine was with Hercules first for a month before he was added to the rest of the herd. So she had maybe a month but I am leaning towards all in June. From the way valentine looks this year and having triplets it too makes me think June. 
Hercules is such a gentleman with people and the ladies! My friend who borrowed him and her neighbor always talk about him vs the buck that she used last year. Big difference in stink factor and attitude. I am hoping that will carry over to the kids, very friendly genetics! Lol
Now my worry is I only have 3 stalls for 4 does! Lol and with the doe code I know I am in for trouble.


----------



## crazyland (May 2, 2012)

They are getting so big! I find that the pictures don't do their wide bellies any justice.







Ixia sure has a pretty face to me. I love the mottled pattern.






Honeysuckle would not hold still! 






Thistle is carrying differently than her sisters, not as low. I am guessing she won't have but one.


----------



## drdoolittle (May 2, 2012)

They're all beautiful-----and I really think Thistle is very pretty!


----------



## Missy (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful girls and a handsome buck you have there. I can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

Such pretty goats, especially Ixia (and a nice name too!).


----------



## crazyland (May 16, 2012)

The girls are getting bigger and so are their udders! They all still have ligs, I check them often, but their girly parts are getting pretty puffy! We have anywhere from a week to a month left. 

Thistle's udder can really be seen now!





Honeysuckle is looking so good to me. Just love how she is turning out.





Ixia is still very standoffish. Hard to get close for pictures.





I keep telling Valentine to bake those babies! lol


----------



## crazyland (May 17, 2012)

Oh! So! Close! 

Thistle










Ixia










Honeysuckle










Valentine has goo!!!  She doesn't look like trips this year. The past two kiddings she had trips but she just isn't as big as last year. She still has ligs but didn't want me to go near her rear!


----------



## fairview610 (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful girls! Esp Ixia


----------



## crazyland (May 17, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 17, 2012)

I really enjoy looking at all your pictures, can't to see babies...


Best of luck to you and your girls


----------



## crazyland (May 22, 2012)

The girls are coming along.  

At the moment Valentine is very in your face and makes it hard to take her picture! She is getting quite a belly! Hoping there is atleast 2 in there. 








Thistle is still smaller than the others. Really thinking she will have just one. But her udder is nice. 







Ixia is about to need a wideload sign for little herself. lol 







Honeysuckle is still my skiddish girl. She still rocks those stripes on her belly.







Just watching and waiting for these kids! I know it won't be long. But all the worries and questions until then! Will they be healthy and normal? What size will they be? How will their coats look?


----------



## buzymom13 (May 22, 2012)

We can worry together....I'm still waiting for my Olivia to give me those baby/ies....

    Any day now!!!


----------



## crazyland (May 22, 2012)

I think Valentine and Olivia will be going about the same time. It will be a race for the finish! hahahaha 
I am hoping Olivia will do great as a FF. This is Valentines 3rd.


----------



## buzymom13 (May 22, 2012)

Thankx!!!  I'm hoping it all goes well.  She's a sweet doe and even though we've only had our 3 girls for a couple weeks we've gotten VERY attached already.


----------



## crazyland (May 22, 2012)

They are way to easy to get attached too! 
Darn pringles are what they are. To good to have just one and when the can is empty you want more!


----------



## Missy (May 22, 2012)

I just love your does, I have never seen markings on goats like those two speckled ones


----------



## crazyland (May 28, 2012)

I did a little photo shoot two days ago... That was fun! I think I got some good shots. 
But then yesterday it looked like Thistle popped sideways! I really need to get a picture of her belly. 

This is my buck Hercules with Valentines. Don't they make a cute couple?












Honeysuckle has a mouthful! 

















I just love how her coat glistens.












Ixia is still my little pain. Need her to hold still more!







And I just have to throw in a group shot of the boys.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Year of the Rooster (May 28, 2012)

That picture of Honeysuckle is priceless 

"Don't give me that look, I'm pregnant!"


----------



## crazyland (May 28, 2012)

hahaha yes she does have that look!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (May 28, 2012)

They are all so pretty! What breed are your girls?


----------



## crazyland (May 28, 2012)

Valentine is the mom to the three girls, their dad is Nigerian. What valentine is mixed with is just a guess.


----------



## crazyland (May 30, 2012)

Look what happened to Valentine over night!!! I think we will be having kids soon! Any guesses?
I will go nuts if she doesn't have these babies soon. I have her locked up in a kidding pen. She had been standing by herself but was still eating hay and browse.
She has been stretching a lot too and I notice that hallow spot in front of her hips coming and going. I don't know how to check ligs really plus she doesn't like me touching her there. 



















And since I was out there I took pictures of the triplets. They won't be long either.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 30, 2012)

Looks like you have lots of babies on the way.


----------



## crazyland (May 30, 2012)

Considering this is the first intended breeding... I am excited!
When I bought Valentine a year and a half ago I didn't know she was pg until there were kids on the ground. 
All this is new to me. I don't know exact due dates and I like it this way. All the panic of today is the day and the kids aren't here or she is over due where are they! Instead I get to watch all the signs they give me.


----------



## G6momma (May 31, 2012)

Any kids yet?


----------



## crazyland (May 31, 2012)

Valentine had one huge baby boy! He is just gorgeous. I will upload later. Mom and son are doing great. 
He has spots too! Although they are hidden on the inside of his stocky legs. Lol


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 31, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> Valentine had one huge baby boy! He is just gorgeous. I will upload later. Mom and son are doing great.
> He has spots too! Although they are hidden on the inside of his stocky legs. Lol


*
Yay!!!  Pics!!!*


----------



## crazyland (May 31, 2012)

And here he is!





















Mom is very protective of her little man. We haven't named him yet. Don't know if we will anyways as he will either be sold or be freezer meat. He has a big set of lungs! Does not like you to pick him up. He will have to get over that quickly.


----------



## G6momma (May 31, 2012)

So so cute!!!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (May 31, 2012)

What a handsome Fella!  Congratulations!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 31, 2012)

*OMG soooooo cute!!!!! *


----------



## Missy (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful little fella you got there! Congrats!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the last pic.  He looks like he is smiling a little.  Congrats!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks!  the hubby wants to keep him. The plan was supposed to be sell or eat! So who is the bigger goat addict? Lol we will see after the other three have thier kids. 
On a good note, Honeysuckle has goo! That is progress.  I wouldn't have noticed it except she swung her tail and a big string followed it. 
More waiting for other signs...


----------



## crazyland (Jun 5, 2012)

We have twins!!! Thistle had a buckling that is brown and a doelings that looks just like her. They were born around 5 this afternoon. Of course I was gone!!! When I left 2 hours earlier she was not giving any signs. Lol
Will be uploading pictures in a few.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok...LOVE the ladies!  Hercules is handsome as ever...and it seems that buckling might be his son?  If so...he does look like his daddy!  
LOVE the names!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 5, 2012)

Hercules is the only buck we have. So very much the father. 
Hubby decided to call him Red, after the Red Pine. 






The doeling has wattles like dad but looks exactly like mom






The buckling doesn't have anything but the baby cuteness factor and is quiet compared to his sister and half brother. 












Thistle is being a great mom. I thought for sure she would have one. What a surprise! I also thought honeysuckle would go first! 
Honeysuckle and Ixia are locked in the kidding pens because they look so close.  hope we have babies in the morning.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 5, 2012)

Here are some name suggestions for you. I'm going off a Scottish theme. I think I remember you mentioning that your bucks name came from a scottish tree.
Doeling: Bluebell (Bella for short), Primrose(Rose for short), Myrtle, Dahlia, Camelia, Petunia, Begonia
Buckling: Aspen, Rowan, Birch, Blackthorn (going off moms name it is a tree that forms a prickly bush)


----------



## crazyland (Jun 5, 2012)

I hadn't even begun to think of names yet! Lol
But I do like primrose. 
Dahlia is the name of one of our alpines so I do like that one. 
The Hercules Club has other names it is normally called but I can't remember them right now. I think it is an oak?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 6, 2012)

*Omgosh, too cute! Love the black and white coloring!!! And I LOVE the name suggestions!!! 




I simply CANNOT wait until my yearling has her baby!!! *


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 6, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> I hadn't even begun to think of names yet! Lol
> But I do like primrose.
> Dahlia is the name of one of our alpines so I do like that one.
> The Hercules Club has other names it is normally called but I can't remember them right now. I think it is an oak?


From Wikipedia


> Aralia spinosa, commonly known as Devil's Walkingstick, is a woody species of plants in the genus Aralia, family Araliaceae, native to eastern North America. The various names refer to the viciously sharp, spiny stems, petioles, and even leaf midribs. It has also been known as Angelica-tree.[1]
> 
> *This species is sometimes called Hercules' Club, Prickly Ash, or Prickly Elder*, common names it shares with the unrelated Zanthoxylum clava-herculis. For this reason, Aralia spinosa is sometimes confused with that species and mistakenly called the Toothache Tree,[2] but it does not have the medicinal properties of Zanthoxylum clava-herculis.
> 
> Aralia spinosa is occasionally cultivated for its exotic, tropical appearance, having large lacy compound leaves. It is closely related to the Asian species Aralia elata, a more commonly cultivated species with which it is easily confused.


Just in case you wanted to know. Guess it's not a scottish tree. Thistle however is very common in Scotland, so if you wanted to play with the Scottish names for Thistle's babies you could use that link!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 6, 2012)

It is a north American tree. That I knew. But that doesn't mean it can't grow in other countries. 
The theme isn't narrowed to countries nor even common names or scientific. Just that it is trees and flowers. Gives me a wide range to choose from.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 6, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> It is a north American tree. That I knew. But that doesn't mean it can't grow in other countries.
> The theme isn't narrowed to countries nor even common names or scientific. Just that it is trees and flowers. Gives me a wide range to choose from.


I figured it wasn't limited to countries or themese really. I just had fun looking up tree and flowers in Scotland once I figured out thistle was a prominent flower in Scotland. Keeping the Scotland theme with the twins would be cute. I just like being able to look up name ideas for people.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 6, 2012)

It is a lot of fun.  
I have two books I use and of course the Internet. I like the books better because of the pictures. Lol
Also easier for the kids to find a flower they think is pretty.


----------



## Missy (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats! Beautiful babies


----------



## crazyland (Jun 6, 2012)

So I think we are going with Aspen for the little buckling and Primrose for the Doeling. Still have to pass it by the hubby.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 7, 2012)

Ixia and Honeysuckle are still holding out! They can't be that far behind Thistle.  
They are getting really hollow in the rear but it seems like their babies can't settle down. lol One hour they look like they dropped and the next they don't. Udders are full but no boom. Nice wide loads they are carrying. Probably twins for both. 

Come on girls! Pop those babies out! 
Right now would be nice... 















And the twins favorite spot is under the bottom step of the goat steps we built. They only have a couple of inches under there!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 7, 2012)

*Cute pics!!! 


C'mon mamas!*


----------



## crazyland (Jun 8, 2012)

Honeysuckle is going to go any time!  Ixia isn't to far behind...


----------



## crazyland (Jun 9, 2012)

Darn it! She is really dragging this out! 
Contractions stopped and she is back out in the field. Lots of milky goo, contractions and talking last night. Guess she didn't want them in the dark.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 9, 2012)

Twins!!!
Honeysuckle had a son and daughter!!! 
Saw them right after they dropped and were still wrapped in the sac.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 9, 2012)

* Yay! Pics!!!*


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## crazyland (Jun 9, 2012)

Working on it. 
Just got out of the shower. Had to clean all the gunk off from them. Couldn't help myself from loving on them right after they were born.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 9, 2012)

Last night waiting on Honeysuckle to have her babies...







Wet and brand new! The buckling has the most white and the doeling has wattles! My daughter helped take the photos.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 9, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 9, 2012)

*CUTE BABIES!!! They look so big! *


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful babies, and your mama is gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats! They are beautiful


----------



## crazyland (Jun 10, 2012)

Ixia is having her kids!!!!! 
Pray for a safe delivery!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 10, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## crazyland (Jun 10, 2012)

We have twins! Boy and girl again. Working on uploading now.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 10, 2012)

Here are some dry pictures.  I have wet ones and bubble butt ones too. But I have them on my phone not my camera.

The boy is on the left and the girl on the right.







Isn't he gorgeous? To bad we are selling him. 






The sweet little girl. She is painted underneath.











Isn't this a cute picture? 






Yesterday's kids. We decided to keep the girl in the back. 






The twins from the 5th.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 11, 2012)

adorable babies!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 11, 2012)

OMG, that picture of the baby face straight on is the cutest baby picture I've ever seen.  I absolutely love it.

Thanks for posting it.

DonnaBelle


----------



## crazyland (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks. Today is disbudding day for Red. The rest will be done Friday. 
What a day!


----------



## G6momma (Jun 11, 2012)

Awwww!!! Sweet


----------

